# loss of control?



## moorebeer (Aug 30, 2006)

I have a '04 350Z roadster and lost the rear end going up a slight incline with cruise control engaged.
Yes; I know the manual recommends not using cruise control on hills or curves but has this happened to anyone else?
Damp road, speed 130kmh (80mph), Spun 90 degrees left.
That wakes you up!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

depends on how the incline was, as well as the condition of your tires. Is yous a base model? I.e., does it have TCS or VDC? Generally, either of those devices won't allow a spin such as that.

I've found though that with the short wheelbase, and the torque, on damp roads the back end can easily just kick right out from you........must be careful!


----------



## moorebeer (Aug 30, 2006)

chimmike said:


> depends on how the incline was, as well as the condition of your tires. Is yous a base model? I.e., does it have TCS or VDC? Generally, either of those devices won't allow a spin such as that.
> 
> I've found though that with the short wheelbase, and the torque, on damp roads the back end can easily just kick right out from you........must be careful!



Tires have 20,000 miles on them and the TCS was engaged....didn't seem to work though.
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## DaveHaskin (Oct 8, 2006)

I know that when I have VDC activated on my '03 Z, I can't spin out or spin wheels or do anything. Once I turn it off, The car goes crazy. It is wicked to hit turns with VDC off. But I haven't had any problems like that.

20,000 miles on low profile tires? Or do you have regular tires?


----------

